# Why I am getting into CHICKENS!



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

My daughter and son-in law and 3 children moved into our home 8 years ago(along with a Great Dane who has since passed). Now there are 6 children, the last 3 were born in our home. My daughter home schools all of them. They range from 15 years old to 3 years old. They are the sweetest bunch ever! They have been bugging me for years to get chickens cause they are BIG egg eaters. My wife and I are both collecting Social Security and I still work 40 hours a week or more so finances are good and we can afford the investment. I would have liked to put a new motor in my 98 Grand Cherokee but that will have to happen in the future. With all the things going on in our country and in the world I decided it was time to do a little more prepping for hard times that may be on the horizon. We live in a very rural area in southeast TN without many restrictions.......soooo CHICKENS IT IS! My wife, Elaine has been FL taking care of her 92 year old mother for 4 years now and we travel back and forth every other month or so. Here is a photo of what I come home to every day! Life is GOOD! Thank you ABBA!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Slacker said:


> My daughter and son-in law and 3 children moved into our home 8 years ago(along with a Great Dane who has since passed). Now there are 6 children, the last 3 were born in our home. My daughter home schools all of them. They range from 15 years old to 3 years old. They are the sweetest bunch ever! They have been bugging me for years to get chickens cause they are BIG egg eaters. My wife and I are both collecting Social Security and I still work 40 hours a week or more so finances are good and we can afford the investment. I would have liked to put a new motor in my 98 Grand Cherokee but that will have to happen in the future. With all the things going on in our country and in the world I decided it was time to do a little more prepping for hard times that may be on the horizon. We live in a very rural area in southeast TN without many restrictions.......soooo CHICKENS IT IS! My wife, Elaine has been FL taking care of her 92 year old mother for 4 years now and we travel back and forth every other month or so. Here is a photo of what I come home to every day! Life is GOOD! Thank you ABBA!


You have a beautiful family! I love that you are all so close- it always warms my heart to hear it.

I hear you on prepping for hard times a bit- heaven only knows what the future holds for us, and it doesn't hurt to be ready for it if it does get bad. I think all the rational people are praying it doesn't, but also understanding that most people are incredibly irrational.... not being political, just stating my truth. 

That's amazing that you travel back and forth so often; have you touched base with [mention]danathome [/mention] yet? He's down in your neck of the woods, perhaps you can be in touch- he and his wife are so awesome and super nice. I'm grateful to have gotten the chance to meet them!

And- thanks for sharing!  You know, sharing is caring!


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> You have a beautiful family! I love that you are all so close- it always warms my heart to hear it.
> 
> I hear you on prepping for hard times a bit- heaven only knows what the future holds for us, and it doesn't hurt to be ready for it if it does get bad. I think all the rational people are praying it doesn't, but also understanding that most people are incredibly irrational.... not being political, just stating my truth.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the contact. I'll look up danathome. I'm pretty much a "loner" but always looking to meet and befriend kind/rational people.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Contentment in our lives makes everything else happening around us so much more tolerable. 

That trip down to FL is long and never ending so you both get my sympathy making that trip. 

Danathome is about four hours West of you so meetups might be a while in coming. 

Does it sound like I'm familiar with the area and the road trips?


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Contentment in our lives makes everything else happening around us so much more tolerable.
> 
> That trip down to FL is long and never ending so you both get my sympathy making that trip.
> 
> ...


We lived in South Fl for 30 years. My wife is from MA and I grew up in NJ. Here in TN we have finally found HOME! Those that are from here call us "halfbacks", Yankees that moved to FL but then only went halfway back. I just tell them I've been here 20 years now and I ain't leaving. Fortunately my mother in-law lives in Cocoa Beach (condo on the ocean) so I don't have to go all the way to South FL. It's still a 10 hour drive but I usually do it at night and get there at around 2-3 a.m. Well worth the trip!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I just read is that you didn't carry the northerner attitude with you. That you fit right in with the folks there. The only time I saw newbies having issues with the locals in N. GA is when they tried to bull their way through any situation. It was never well accepted by anyone. 

I grew up just North of Detroit. I got to see quite a bit of the country, learned where I never wanted to live again and found places I wouldn't mind settling in. Moving S. of the Mason Dixon has suited me quite well as it sounds like it did for you and yours. 

Until you mentioned it I hadn't realize how long I've been down this way, it's been 35 years. Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What I just read is that you didn't carry the northerner attitude with you. That you fit right in with the folks there. The only time I saw newbies having issues with the locals in N. GA is when they tried to bull their way through any situation. It was never well accepted by anyone.
> 
> I grew up just North of Detroit. I got to see quite a bit of the country, learned where I never wanted to live again and found places I wouldn't mind settling in. Moving S. of the Mason Dixon has suited me quite well as it sounds like it did for you and yours.
> 
> Until you mentioned it I hadn't realize how long I've been down this way, it's been 35 years. Doesn't seem like it.


You are VERY perceptive! We fit right in here and I detest the "northerner attitude" that many here in these parts dislike. Having said that...those that are "from here" do not understand why the "Yankees" are pushy and a little arrogant. Growing up on the streets of NJ, NY, Detroit, etc. is much different than growing up in the country and woods of the south. There is also some left over animosity from that war back in the late 1800's that has been passed down through the generations unfortunately. I could go on and on. I try to live in peace with all men and women as much as possible. Rant over! LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Did you ever notice you can tell who's not a local? I got to where I could pick them out just by their non spoken attitudes.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

LOL, Yeah, I work in a shopping mall and they pay me to observe, so I just about profile everyone I see or speak to. I can pick out a potential thief, trouble maker, local. etc. before they even get out of their vehicle. My advice to those that try to open a business here in southeast TN is, this ain't NY, don't try to bring that here, understand your market.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure I could do your job. People watching can be entertaining but driving over into Cleveland wouldn't be something I'd want to do everyday. 

How in the heck do you have the time or energy to do anything else? With that schedule the chickens are going to be your fish in an aquarium. Your zen moments after getting home.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Not sure I could do your job. People watching can be entertaining but driving over into Cleveland wouldn't be something I'd want to do everyday.
> 
> How in the heck do you have the time or energy to do anything else? With that schedule the chickens are going to be your fish in an aquarium. Your zen moments after getting home.


Right now I am working 3 12 hour shifts from noon to midnight Sunday thru Tuesday and 4 hours on Wednesday noon to 4. The mall is pretty much a ghost town these days so the time is really boring. I've been there for 18 years and I am supervisor of security/public safety. I love the job and they pay me very well. It's a 21 mile drive one way through 12 miles of 2 lane 55mph through the hills and then a couple of speed trap little towns at 35mph then 6 miles back to 55mph. I worked there for 9 years on third shift and can exist on 5-6 hours of sleep. I can slack with the best of them but can still outwork most young'ins if need be. I describe the job to new wannabe security guards as "how can I help you today". Life is good! Thank you for the conversation.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, there's the time you get to be home doing all the things that you like to do. 

How was the mall doing before the virus? The one here had a store closing almost every week. I haven't been there in a while so I don't know how it's doing now. 

I hope you're paying close attention to the roads. It's nothing for me to have to stop to let deer or turkey cross the road during the daylight hours. But I guess since you've been making that drive for so long I'll bet the wildlife knows you schedule and just stays out of your way as a courtesy.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, there's the time you get to be home doing all the things that you like to do.
> 
> How was the mall doing before the virus? The one here had a store closing almost every week. I haven't been there in a while so I don't know how it's doing now.
> 
> I hope you're paying close attention to the roads. It's nothing for me to have to stop to let deer or turkey cross the road during the daylight hours. But I guess since you've been making that drive for so long I'll bet the wildlife knows you schedule and just stays out of your way as a courtesy.


Yes, I do enjoy my time off and try to use it wisely.....but I do lean towards slacking the older I get. Plan "A" is always to hit the lotto haha...but plan "B" seems to be prevailing. The mall was doing better than most malls before the "virus" but we have lost quite a few stores owned by the little/local people and are losing JCP this month. We have a Dunham's Sports and Belk as our anchors and the owner of the mall recently sold part of the property to a developer who built a strip center with a TJ Maxx, Ulta Beauty, PetSmart, Five Below and Rack Room Shoes and a couple of other spaces for lease. A Home Goods is suppose to open in 2021 in one of the spaces. The population is booming in the area around the mall so I hope it survives. We have a AMC theater attached to the mall that appears to be dying. My plan is to ride this mule till it drops and then look for something part time. I have been working since I was 15 and will do whatever it takes to survive. Enough about me, how about you what do you do to stay busy if I may ask?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So far Belk, JCP, Dillards and Burlington is still surviving in our mall. JCP missed this latest round of closings. Several of the satellite stores have closed for good. 

All the other stores you mentioned are further down the road or are in other open air shopping centers. 

I'm very, very retired. I focus on keeping the roof falling in on the place and keeping the few critters I have left healthy. And yes, I know about plan A and how it never seems to come to fruition. And it becomes really frustrating when Plan B also gets shoved to the side.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Slacker said:


> My daughter and son-in law and 3 children moved into our home 8 years ago(along with a Great Dane who has since passed). Now there are 6 children, the last 3 were born in our home. My daughter home schools all of them. They range from 15 years old to 3 years old. They are the sweetest bunch ever! They have been bugging me for years to get chickens cause they are BIG egg eaters. My wife and I are both collecting Social Security and I still work 40 hours a week or more so finances are good and we can afford the investment. I would have liked to put a new motor in my 98 Grand Cherokee but that will have to happen in the future. With all the things going on in our country and in the world I decided it was time to do a little more prepping for hard times that may be on the horizon. We live in a very rural area in southeast TN without many restrictions.......soooo CHICKENS IT IS! My wife, Elaine has been FL taking care of her 92 year old mother for 4 years now and we travel back and forth every other month or so. Here is a photo of what I come home to every day! Life is GOOD! Thank you ABBA!


Hello from Scotts Hill. My wife and I moved here from Wisconsin, several years ago, to escape WI's severe cold when I retired. I envy you your family. My son is in Pennsylvania and we haven't much for family here. I miss it. I grew up with six brothers, loads of animals, and a noisy home. We still have a load of animals, but home is too quiet most days.

I have always been into chickens and lots of other birds. They will fill all that extra time you have-HA. What kind of chickens are you planning on?


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

danathome said:


> Hello from Scotts Hill. My wife and I moved here from Wisconsin, several years ago, to escape WI's severe cold when I retired. I envy you your family. My son is in Pennsylvania and we haven't much for family here. I miss it. I grew up with six brothers, loads of animals, and a noisy home. We still have a load of animals, but home is too quiet most days.
> 
> I have always been into chickens and lots of other birds. They will fill all that extra time you have-HA. What kind of chickens are you planning on?


Thanks for the reply! A quiet home? What is that? Haha. Fortunately I can go out back to chill out and find quiet time (I do love peace and quiet), but I am also soooo blessed to have my family here and hope they never leave. I come from a family of 6 but we never had any pets growing up in NJ due to my dad not being fond of cats and dogs etc. It had something to do with his childhood, but that's a whole story in itself. We have 7 outside cats and no dogs at this time. Buried our GS back in 2011 and my grandchildren's Great Dane a couple of years ago and with the house as full as it is dogs are not on the agenda at this time. We have 15 3 week old young Ladies as of now. Eight Barred Rocks, 1 Australorp and 6 yellow ones that may be Buff O's or Leggerns or Rhode Island Reds not sure but I'm thinking most are Buff O's. The coop and runs are a work in progress which is moving along quite nicely and on schedule. I built a 4'W x 8'L x 4'H pen yesterday in our sunroom because the chicks are outgrowing their 3' x 4' brooder box quickly. I'm thinking of moving them to the new pen on Monday to give them the room they need and acclimate them to cooler temps before putting them out in the coop in a couple more weeks. Thanks again for the contact.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Slacker said:


> Thanks for the reply! A quiet home? What is that? Haha. Fortunately I can go out back to chill out and find quiet time (I do love peace and quiet), but I am also soooo blessed to have my family here and hope they never leave. I come from a family of 6 but we never had any pets growing up in NJ due to my dad not being fond of cats and dogs etc. It had something to do with his childhood, but that's a whole story in itself. We have 7 outside cats and no dogs at this time. Buried our GS back in 2011 and my grandchildren's Great Dane a couple of years ago and with the house as full as it is dogs are not on the agenda at this time. We have 15 3 week old young Ladies as of now. Eight Barred Rocks, 1 Australorp and 6 yellow ones that may be Buff O's or Leggerns or Rhode Island Reds not sure but I'm thinking most are Buff O's. The coop and runs are a work in progress which is moving along quite nicely and on schedule. I built a 4'W x 8'L x 4'H pen yesterday in our sunroom because the chicks are outgrowing their 3' x 4' brooder box quickly. I'm thinking of moving them to the new pen on Monday to give them the room they need and acclimate them to cooler temps before putting them out in the coop in a couple more weeks. Thanks again for the contact.


Sounds like you will have an interesting flock. My flock consists of serama and phoenix bantams, call ducks, peafowl, turkeys, and eight little dogs with their 8 new puppies. While TN is much milder than WI I hate the coming cool/cold; it's hard for some when the weather changes so fast.

Sorry, my mind is elsewhere this morning. My daughter-in-law miscarried last night after trying for many years to become pregnant; a very upsetting day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry, Dan. And for your daughter and her loss.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So sorry for your family's loss Dan.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear your about daughter-in-law. Shalom Alechem. Peace be upon you and your house.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you to all.


----------

